# Can our Brakes be Upgraded?



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

Are there available parts to upgrade our brakes? Has anyone noticed that the rotors look TINY behind the wheels? Are their replacement rotors and calipers to fit our cars?

And last but not least......my pedal is fairly firm...no complaints, but the braking is just plain slow. My 99 Firebird V6 would stop in half the distance of my GTO. 

Thanks fellas,

Taylor


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Brake kits are available. Example at website below.

http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant.mv?Store_Code=PFYC&Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=GTNEW

Many are waiting to buy '05 components expecting lower cost.

You might try one trick before you spend this much money. Install C5 brake pads and flush/bleed with synthetic brake fluid. The Vette front brake pads use the same backing plate as the GTO but have twice the pad area. It looks like you may have just gotten your GTO so you might not have to turn your rotors (sweep area is larger, too) Most owners report dark and cloudy brake fluild - probably moisture absorption during shipment from down under.

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showth...&highlight=jack


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

any mods needed to be made to the pads backing or anti rattle?


----------



## 1COOLPC (Jul 27, 2004)

I bought the Baer 14" kit for less than a grand. My car now brakes with fury. See my sig link for more info.


----------



## bomber76 (Oct 18, 2004)

1COOLPC said:


> I bought the Baer 14" kit for less than a grand. My car now brakes with fury. See my sig link for more info.


I've already submitted my request to the "boss" for my brake upgrade.  Got any pics of the Baer? I'm interested to see what they look like tucked behind the wheels.


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

From what I understand, you won't be able to just swap out 05 brake pieces with 04...something about the way their setup and the master cylinder being different.


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

I run Delco Ceramic C5 front pads on mine. Very easy install. Take the caliper bolts off and swap pads. Tighten bolts and you're done 

I only had 500 miles on mine so I didn't turn the rotors. Stops better.

Best thing about it, no brake dust! :cheers


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

Can I ask what the partnumber for those pads were?

-Frank



Rob said:


> I run Delco Ceramic C5 front pads on mine. Very easy install. Take the caliper bolts off and swap pads. Tighten bolts and you're done
> 
> I only had 500 miles on mine so I didn't turn the rotors. Stops better.
> 
> Best thing about it, no brake dust! :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Vader953 said:


> And last but not least......my pedal is fairly firm...no complaints, but the braking is just plain slow. My 99 Firebird V6 would stop in half the distance of my GTO.


I'll take that bet.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

But on the bright side, since the brakes on the GTO are just a tad smaller than the brakes on a late Z28, your 16" rims with snow tires should bolt right on to the GTO!!


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I'm curious to see if the brackets that hold the calipers on the '05 GTOs are the same hole pattern as the '04 calipers. If they are, we should be able to buy '05 GM rotors (or aftermarket like PowerSlots), use C5 brake pads, and just bolt them in (a $250 to $300 mod). Someone out there will find an easy combination like this. Maybe we could convince Powerslot to add the bracket to make a simple kit with their rotors ... or ... maybe its a simple extention piece that is machined to move the '04 GTO bracket out an inch. That would be pretty simple and something I could easily have machined at home. Hmmm!?!?!?


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

fffernan said:


> Can I ask what the partnumber for those pads were?
> 
> -Frank


I believe its 88909667. Have to find my paperwork but that is the number on corvetteforum.com for those pads.


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

thanks fellas. I'll see about the '05 brakes, then opt for the Behr if they won't fit.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Rob said:


> I believe its 88909667. Have to find my paperwork but that is the number on corvetteforum.com for those pads.


Just resurrecting this thread as I thought it pertinent to we 2004 Goaters.

I about crapped myself last night trying to slow from barely sublight speed to a dead stop on the freeway last night while negotiating heavy Good Friday traffic.









I _need_ better brakeage. Either that or a big-assed anchor I can pitch out of the pax window....

_Durastop Ceramic Pads GM Part Numbers.
88909667 - Front
88909668 - Rear_

Gotta get the rotors turned as well...there was a rather disconcerting vibration going on....must be a couple of high spots in there. Or...I may get these:

http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant....e=GT4002&Product_Count=6&Category_Code=GTSUSP

While I'm at it I may get the caliper covers powder-coated body color! :cool


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

If you have to turn your rotors, you might as well go for the power slots! The turned rotors will have less mass, heat up faster, and will probably wrap again sooner. For the reasonable price of the Powerslots, you will get better performance and save yourself more headaches down the road. Also, most shops can't turn rotors to the tolerance of new manufacture. 

I had to stab at my brakes the other night to scrub off some speed and it felt like the pedal just kept going. I've already bleed them once and got air out of them, looks like I should do it again.

Let us know what you do.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Xman said:


> If you have to turn your rotors, you might as well go for the power slots! The turned rotors will have less mass, heat up faster, and will probably wrap again sooner. For the reasonable price of the Powerslots, you will get better performance and save yourself more headaches down the road. Also, most shops can't turn rotors to the tolerance of new manufacture.
> 
> I had to stab at my brakes the other night to scrub off some speed and it felt like the pedal just kept going. I've already bleed them once and got air out of them, looks like I should do it again.
> 
> Let us know what you do.



Just ordered those rotors from PFYC...partially because of what you said, but also because they look so damned _cool._ :cool 

Will advise!


----------

